# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  3D Printing in Sculpey

## Davo

These were done with Sculpey Original, 2mm nozzle, .5mm layers:








Sorry about the focus. I've done some in greeen Sculpey III with a 1mm nozzle, I will bake them tonight and post images.

----------


## Davo

Pics of the green Sculpey III prints printing; 1mm nozzle, .5mm layers:

----------


## Davo

Here is one of the sculpey pieces (after baking) with a similar piece printed in ABS. The ABS plastic is done in .2mm layers, the sculpey in .5mm layers.

----------

